# Revised mini "Blokker" spark system



## Jan Ridders (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all,
The last few months I again and thoroughly have investigated the mini "Blokker" spark system for IC model engines with the help of an electronics expert and on the basis of extensive experimentations with the intent to optimize the system and determine its possibities and limits. I now have developed three very suitable alternatives from which a modeler can choose, depending on his needs and possibilities. 
I got the results with all needed background information described in the relevant and completely revised straight forward page of my website with all the diagrams and instructional pictures; see:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_blokker_vonkcircuit/blokker_crcuit_frameset.htm

With friendly greetings from The Netherlands,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll have to check that out Mr. Ridders.  I compiled all of the components to build a Blokker and assembled it to the first revision only to get 1 spark and then nothing more. I took an electronics course in college while getting my degree and made several successful electronic projects, but electronics are admittedly not my strong suit and so it may have been my fault. I really like the idea and simplicity of the Blokker ignition system and sooooo wanted it to work.

Thanks for all of your hard work with the R&D of this subject and your engines

Rick


----------



## Gerritt (Aug 8, 2014)

Bedankt Jan

I bought an appropriate lighter from Malta (can't seem to find them in Canada), my glass 2 cylinder engine is at the cylinder block stage. I might get the ignition going as a diversion from other challenges.

Gerrit


----------

